# Cephalexin



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I will ask my doctor today but does anyone know what the side effects are? Aspen has been on it for 9 days today because of an abscess on his left hind foot that got infected. If I remember correctly, ever since starting Cephalexin, his breath smells kinda like cat pee and his stools are huge and dark looking...Not to mention a lot smellier. And then last night at about 2am, he woke me up because he threw up but nothing came out except for a few drop of saliva. I'm thinking of stoping them today, since his foot looks like it's healing up nicely and closing up.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, it's an antibiotic and I have many on hand although I don't use them as often for the dogs since re-homing Kenzie, cause no more fights between the girls...I would always give them immediately if either dog got puncture wounds of any kind and I'd only use them for a maybe three days...I believe that since our dogs are on a raw diet they heal much quicker...

However, I do occasionally use those antibiotics on myself when I feel a sinus infection coming on...LOL


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Okay, so the doctor and myself have come to the conclusion that cephalexin upsets Aspen's stomach, so no more for him.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Cephalexin is hard on the tummy so it is very important to only give it on a full belly or vomitting can occur. Plus the pills stink of that cat pee smell, thats why your dogs breath smells the same.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

twoisplenty said:


> Cephalexin is hard on the tummy so it is very important to only give it on a full belly or vomitting can occur. Plus the pills stink of that cat pee smell, thats why your dogs breath smells the same.


I always gave him Cephalexin on a full tummy. He only vomited twice and it was about 3-4 hours after I had given it. He would often times gag though after he ate something. Like it grossed him out...


----------

